# Zeus meets my cat



## ItsKT (Aug 14, 2019)

Zeus is now 3 months old,and I recorded this when he was just 8 weeks.He didn’t understand that she doesn’t play like he does but now after he’s stopped barking at her they’re cuddle buddies!

https://www.instagram.com/p/BzfMtj_FnX2/?igshid=1rqqbyc5ei0fw


----------



## eeerrrmmm1 (Apr 15, 2018)

Zeus is very brave. The kitty probably has a couple pounds on him still.  Luna would love to snuggle with our cat but this is the closest the cat will come.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

What a great video, Zeus is so cute....


----------



## TuckersMamma (Aug 8, 2019)

Hahahaha omg tooooo cute.


----------



## Lincgold (May 11, 2018)

Haha that video is hysterical. Love the comments.


----------

